# Intercom/ music In home??????



## drzjoint (Mar 11, 2009)

I have just put in CAT5 and speaker wire Lft and RT into 
Garage, 3 bedrooms, kitchen, exercise room, deck with double gang boxes.
All speakers other than outside are to be celling mounted.

I also have a Bose Acustimass serround sound system in the living room hooked up to my Kenwood Head unit. no coax was run for the intercom music system.

I plan to put in an intercom/home music system for the rooms listed
would like to beable to listen to different things in different rooms and would like to also be able to run the music thu my bose theater system as well if I can.
what speakers do you recommend
what intercom systems would you recommend for this type of system?
thanks


----------



## MorrissMediaSys (Mar 23, 2009)

For the house audio and intercom you will generally have to have two cat 5 cables running to each volume control location in the house. Many manufacturers of audio/intercom systems need two seperate cat 5 cables. Take a look at a company called OnQ. The have some models as well as Netstream and possible Russound. All of them should work with your


----------



## drzjoint (Mar 11, 2009)

I was looking at Russound are they any good or is it overpriced? Is there a better company for my money?


----------



## dwillis (Apr 18, 2009)

drzjoint said:


> I was looking at Russound are they any good or is it overpriced? Is there a better company for my money?


 russound is ok,But sounds like for what you are wanting to do you may want to go with an OnQ system.I've installed several of them and as stated above you will need two Cat 5 wires per drop,one for the multi source music you want and one for the intercom system..If you really wanna get fancy add a lighting kit in with it and you control everything from one spot...hope this helps

Oh you can also integrate a security system into the mix!


----------

